# Quincy's big weekend



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...I got Quincy clipped and bathed and ready for Chrystal, the scissor magician, to do her thing. His first show is today. I am not expecting too much as there are thirteen Standards, which is a very big entry for these parts lately. Whether he does well this weekend or not, this will be a fabulous experience for him and will give Chrystal a good opportunity to see if he needs works in any area, and assess how competitive he is.

I just said goodbye to him at the door. He will be gone for about ten days while we see if he incubates kennel cough. Apparently every new pup on the show scene gets it, and Trillium is going to take him to her place just in case. With pups due here in two weeks it is too risky for him to come back here. OMG....it is like sending your youngest child off to summer camp for the first time. He will be missed!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck Quincy! He looks great.

I know you will be missing him, but its a very smart decision.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Luck Quincy!! I hope he has a blast! I have no worries that after spending a measley 10 days away from you that he will forget about you - look at Lucybug and how happy she was to see you again after eight MONTHS!!!! 

I'm excited to hear how he does! Don't forget to tell me! :lol: :hug:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Cherie you look so sad. I promise we'll take good care of him and I'll call you as soon as we get home from picking him up today. Just to let you know all is well. Quincy by the way looks lovely.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of luck to Quincy!
Hopefully he won't develop kennel cough...Troy never did while he was showing. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:

These are some lovley photos of Quincy. 

I would not worry or be concerned if he wins or not at his very first show.

I always call the first time my puppies go out to a show just "Wetting their feet". First time is really for exposure and learning the ropes.

He is a LOVELY boy and you will do well with him, besides he has a great groomer and handler so that is a good beginning as well.

She will work with him and show him to the best of her ability, of this I am sure.


YOU GO GIRL and GOOD LUCK QUINCY !!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Good luck Quincy! He looks great.
> 
> I know you will be missing him, but its a very smart decision.


Thanks Olie!!! We just cannot take a chance that he could come home and develop kennel cough with wee babies soon to arrive. So, while I am missing him already, and he has only been gone 2 1/2 hours, I know it is the best decision, and am thankful Trillium came up with the idea! Much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He'll be home in no time!! 
sporting a few points I'm sure!! ;D


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

there's my boy! he looks great. i can't wait to hear all about his first times out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Good Luck Quincy!! I hope he has a blast! I have no worries that after spending a measley 10 days away from you that he will forget about you - look at Lucybug and how happy she was to see you again after eight MONTHS!!!!
> 
> I'm excited to hear how he does! Don't forget to tell me! :lol: :hug:


Ohhhhh my Barbie!!! You are funny! As if I would forget to tell you how our boy did! You will be among the first to know my dear!

I know he won't forget me, but gaawwdd...I miss him already!!! He is so much fun and larger than life, and fills such a big space in our home. I keep thinking I see him out the corner of my eye. Sniff....I miss my baby!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:

I agree with your decision to send him away when you have newborn pups.

I did the same thing with my 9 mos. old boy Onyx. 

I took him back home from Jenn after he finished his title at 6 mos. and 10 days old and upkeep his coat at home , as I intend to special him starting Nov. 2011. 

I called Jenn and asked her if she would take Onyx and care for him for 2 months until my litter is born/weaned/and sold in third wk. of Oct. She agreed , thank God and so he is with her until I am done here and then will come home.

Now, you and I dont have to worry about bringing anything back from the shows.

Fortunately , we have handlers who agree to help and upkeep the coat for us. Doesnt come cheap though... )

Good luck with your handsome boy !! YAY GO QUINCY GO !!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

good decision- you don't want kennel cough coming home. 

even though i vaccinate for it- at least 2x this year Kiah's come home with a slight sneeze/cough. not abig deal with adult dogs in the house (or well bella's done her vaccinations now) but with pups? nope i wouldn't risk it at all. So SMART move


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Oh Cherie you look so sad. I promise we'll take good care of him and I'll call you as soon as we get home from picking him up today. Just to let you know all is well. Quincy by the way looks lovely.


Thank you Deb!! I am sad. Quincy has brought so much joy into the house, I miss him already. I am confident he will be fine with your and your crew, but just an emptiness in my heart knowing he will be gone for a couple of weeks. I truly appreciate you doing this! Once we know the risk of kennel cough is over he will be welcomed back here with open arms!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay for Quincy! Yes, don't worry about winning at first. It will just be fun to get feedback on how he liked it, etc. He looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Best of luck to Quincy!
> Hopefully he won't develop kennel cough...Troy never did while he was showing.
> Keep us posted!


Thanks Vivienne! Well, day one is over and he didn't get anything, which does not surprise me. Trillium said he was really good in the ring though. When they were done, and Trillium and her family picked him him, they thought it might be a good idea to walk him around the arena and let him know what the place was all about. Chrystal thought that would be a really good idea. So, they did that and hopefully that will help. But in all honestly, I expected this weekend to be a bit of an expensive exercise in futility. He has never been in the ring before, he is six months old, and has not had any bonding time with Chrystal. Hopefully he will do something over the next two days, but if not, hopefully he will do better next time when he has more experience under his belt. Thanks for your kind wishes!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks Vivienne! Well, day one is over and he didn't get anything, which does not surprise me. Trillium said he was really good in the ring though. When they were done, and Trillium and her family picked him him, they thought it might be a good idea to walk him around the arena and let him know what the place was all about. Chrystal thought that would be a really good idea. So, they did that and hopefully that will help. But in all honestly, I expected this weekend to be a bit of an expensive exercise in futility. He has never been in the ring before, he is six months old, and has not had any bonding time with Chrystal. Hopefully he will do something over the next two days, but if not, hopefully he will do better next time when he has more experience under his belt. Thanks for your kind wishes!!


Don't get discouraged, Cheri. First weekends out are good experience for the pup (like you say, expensive ones!). It's all new and noisy and kinda frightening. Troy only got two points as a junior puppy, and everything came together for him at 11 months. It's sad to say, too, that a pup with a full tail may take longer to finish. Some judges just can't get their mind around a full tail, because it's not what they're used to seeing. Wouldn't it be nice to change that? (along with colour discrimination)
Chrystal will present Quincy well, and she'll give you the best advice. She'll know which judges will look beyond the full tail and which ones will like his type. It's frustrating and expensive but oh so sweet when that title is finished.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks Vivienne! Well, day one is over and he didn't get anything, which does not surprise me. Trillium said he was really good in the ring though. When they were done, and Trillium and her family picked him him, they thought it might be a good idea to walk him around the arena and let him know what the place was all about.


Letting him walk around with Trillium sounds like a great idea. He is still a baby, and it is much more important that he enjoy his first few shows than that he win. I know it is expensive--I wished there were a cheaper way to get his feet wet, too! I saw a puppy boy at PCA who just wasn't having a good time in the ring. Goofing off a little and making it a party the first few times will pay off in the long run.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau:
> 
> These are some lovley photos of Quincy.
> 
> ...


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad his first show is under his belt. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congrats on him experiencing his first show! It is good for him to get that under his belt as he starts his journey towards "Poodle Show World Total Domination".


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Just cut the tail off :doh: joke..

Hope he has a great weekend. Keep us posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> He'll be home in no time!!
> sporting a few points I'm sure!! ;D


Thank you Keith!! I know he will be home soon, and I know he is in good hands, but I miss the little munchkin!! He is such a happy little character, the house feels so empty without him in it! The other dogs cannot decide whether to miss him or rejoice (he is a bit of a pesky little brother!!).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[ the house feels so empty without him in it! The other dogs cannot decide whether to miss him or rejoice (he is a bit of a pesky little brother!!).[/QUOTE]

Arreau:
Same thing here, we miss Onyx so much.. Cole has lost his exuberant playmate.. The girls wont play with Cole as much as Onyx did before he went to my handler Jenn now Cole walks around sulking and missing him I am sure.

His only diversion is my biking / road working him in the morning and evening since we now do not go to doggy parks anymore I have pups and also going to the puppies' room to look at his babies. Ofcourse he sneaks in only when Lola is not around , smart devil


----------

